# LYFT IS SCAMMING THEIR DRIVERS IN LOS ANGELES... AGAIN



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

New lawsuit

*https://www.nbclosangeles.com/inves...y-the-Company-465572743.html?akmobile=o&nms=y*


----------



## Quest09 (Dec 7, 2017)

Well duh.... Thanks for the post.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Quest09 said:


> Well duh.... Thanks for the post.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

A rideshare company deceiving passengers and drivers???
There is a concept. Drive for a ponzy and complain about it afterwards??
Stupid is, stupid does.


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

Uber and Lyft have been doin this for a very long time. They slice n dice every trip to try to max their take. For various reasons they often lose. Their biggest rake is to and from the airport. Just ask your pax what their paying. From SFO to the city I regularly see $30 more to Uber than they paid me. 

It’s a scam. Get what you can and get out. There is no one to defend the driver. The public gets what it wants which is cheap rides at some idiots expense. No harm no foul right? You get a chance to scrape crumbs and the public gets almost free shuttle service on demand. Yay!


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

BeansnRice said:


> Uber and Lyft have been doin this for a very long time. They slice n dice every trip to try to max their take. For various reasons they often lose. Their biggest rake is to and from the airport. Just ask your pax what their paying. From SFO to the city I regularly see $30 more to Uber than they paid me.
> 
> It's a scam. Get what you can and get out. There is no one to defend the driver. The public gets what it wants which is cheap rides at some idiots expense. No harm no foul right? You get a chance to scrape crumbs and the public gets almost free shuttle service on demand. Yay!


Litterally couldn't have said it better myself. Literally.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

WE SHOULD STRIKE, AND ASK PASSENGERS TO PAY IN CASH!


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

I do not want to carry cash, thank you.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

Venmo works too, but I would take bitcoin too, etherium, litecoin, monero, dash, ex


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

2Cents said:


> A rideshare company deceiving passengers and drivers???
> There is a concept. Drive for a ponzy and complain about it afterwards??
> Stupid is, stupid does.


More like overcharging passengers, and deceiving drivers


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

my Friday and Saturdays have been subjected to more targeting in the last few weeks. rides are non surge and far away as usual, but now rides are cancelled abruptly, more so then usual, one Friday it was 7 times, and even the pax were in the car for 2 minutes and we were on are destination, and it was 250% and it cancelled, but I can tell its very off! its harassment! who ever is in the office making choices dispatching rides, and taking rides away. and causing problems.


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

I was given a long trip +45 min, and Lyft switched it for a charity ride.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Tech support is on vacation


----------



## robert batista (Jun 29, 2017)

know I was never wrong about that but now I see that I'm not the only one in this, I tried it with a trip with my father and everything was like that


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

robert batista said:


> know I was never wrong about that but now I see that I'm not the only one in this, I tried it with a trip with my father and everything was like that


How hard is it to understand that they get 100% of the service fee? Always have. Always will.


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Raven087 said:


> How hard is it to understand that they get 100% of the service fee? Always have. Always will.


Not unless you're a licensed commercial driver with your own policy;-)


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

Has anyone gone offline and still get a request for a ride? Happen to me three times in one week. Today was the latest.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

yea! the app suddenly turns on. The wind began to switch - the app to twitch and suddenly the pings started to unhitch. Just then the itch - to satisfy a ***** went flying on her broomstick, thumbing for a hitch.... lol...- theirs all kinds of unethical tactics now, making every driver entrapped!


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Yes - It’s alive, it’s alive


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> I do not want to carry cash, thank you.


It wouldn't be much


----------

